# post restante tokyo



## xxxxxxxxxxxxmerryground

Hey, 

I am moving to Tokyo to study there but I wont know my exact address until I arrive there. However, I need to send myself a package before I leave for Tokyo. Does anyone know how the post restante system works in Japan? Can I address it to it to the central post office in Tokyo, and will they keep it for a few days? Glad if anybody could help me out.


----------



## rokes

*I can find out for you*

Hi, it's been a while since you posted your message so you may have already found out what you needed, but in case you still haven't, I called the Japanese post office - I am a native Japanese speaker - and asked.

They do accept poste restante from foreign countries, only if you are able to pick up the package within 10 days of the package's arrival. You will need your passport to identify yourself.

Make sure you look up the address of the post office most convenient for you to pick up, and spell out the address correctly. Most post office employees in Japan do not understand laguages other than Japanese, so it may be better if you could write KYOKUDOME - poste restante - in Large print Kanji, but if you can't write Kanji, at least write KYOKUDOME and your own name in bold letters. 

I hope you enjoy your stay in Japan.

Rokes


----------

